# The Best Loft for 10 Racing Pigeons??



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

What is the Best Loft design for 10 Racing Pigeons? Anyone have any Small Started Loft designs out there that work the best????


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

If you plan on breeding,and racing pigeons,you should build a loft large enough to house as many birds as you feel the need to keep...I only keep 40,or less over the winter..So my flying loft is 8by14..And my stock loft is 8by8...I had to have seperate buildings,because my lofts were on someone else`s property,and I had to have them movable....If I was going to build a loft on my property,it would be 10 by 24....That way I would have 4 six foot wide sections...1 section for Stock birds,1 section for Old Birds,and 2 sections for the YB`s...My buildings were purchased by me from a company here that makes wooden buildings, to put you lawn equiptment in...I told them to put extra windows in,and make two skylights,and a whirly bird on the roof...I built the inside sections,and nest boxes...It is very compact and neat..The birds are safe,and I beleive they like/love where they live...Racing pigeons must LOVE their home...That`s one of the main reasons they fly fast..For the love of their mates and home...There must be someone on board here,who can tell you where to look to see some loft designs...If you can afford to,and are willing and able to RACE your pigeons,build a loft of good size...To big,and you will have more pigeons then you really need...To small,and you will have to much problems with health issues...Allways have plenty of room for the birds...It will make it better for you also...Good Luck...Alamo


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Here is a design used by a lot of people who are starting out. I went a different direction but it should give you ideas. There are links at the bottom of the page with examples of how other people took the concept of the original and made it their own. Good luck!

http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm

Alamo - got any pictures of your loft? I'm still constructing mine and would love to get some ideas from your loft. If you don't mind.


----------

